# Geoducks



## bnichole (Aug 15, 2007)

Recently I was talking to my step dad when he happened to mention somthing about wanting to write a book.  He's been in a lot of different careers and his most memorable is being a geoduct harvester.  For those of yo that don't know, a geoduck is a sort of clam with a ver long neck.  The geoduct is native to only the puget sound in washingston state, but recently has started being farmed in places all around the world.  The geoduck is rather scarce and sells for $11 a pound mostly in places like Japan or China.  He, being more blue collar than artistic, has wanted to find a ghost write to help him develop this book of a history of the geoduck and his experiences with being a harvester.  Being more of a fiction writer I'm slightly hesitant to accept this proposal.  However, I'm willing to give it a shot.  So as a favor I was hoping you could answer me this;  Would anyone here read such a thing or be willing to assist in the making if only in the form of a few critues on my work from time to time?  Thank you very much.
-bnichole


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 15, 2007)

I think it would be a fantastic read if you write it well 

I actually go to The Evergreen State College and our MASCOT is a geoduck! It would definitely be an interesting read and a rewarding experience to write about such an unknown creature and profession!

Cheers,
Linz


----------



## mammamaia (Aug 15, 2007)

sounds like a worthwhile project... i'd be happy to help... drop me a line if you want to talk it over...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Elysia19 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey there bnichole,

Sounds like fun! I'd definatly read it over for you, personally, never heard of the thing. But i will say i look forward to learning about it.


----------



## fmreditor (Aug 23, 2007)

I recently encountered geoduck for the first time on a cooking show - Top Chef, I think. And as it's pronounced "gooey duck" I was quite surprized to see it is a clam, not a duck,  and spelled g-e-o- like geography!

I think the time would be good for a book on the subject, as more people are now being exposed to it through cooking shows!

I'm on the Northeast, the biggest clams I've eaten are quahogs - pronounced KO-hogs, from Rhode Island. They have good, hard shells, and are great for making stuffed clams.


----------

